# KYB AGX alternatives?



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Doing need to be done updates on my 98 sentra. Ordered the Eibach SportLine springs in Feb. and was originally gonna match with KYB AGX struts, but buget has changed  . Not too familiar with the different brands out there, but i've heard alot of good things about these parts together, just cant afford them. Anyone know of another combination that gives good handling at a more reasonable price? They dont have to have the adjustable dampering, though it would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

save your money and get the AGX's


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Anything similiar in quality is going to be similar in price or more expensive. Your only real options if you want to save money is to use Tokico HPs (the blues) or KYB GR2s. Neither of these are anywhere close to the AGXs and neither are adjustable. I would save your money for the AGXs, www.coximport.com has the best price I've seen.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Save your money. Nothing comes close to comparing with AGXs for the money.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

samo said:


> *Save your money. Nothing comes close to comparing with AGXs for the money. *


Agree, but I think they could've improved the
dampening quality a bit. I personally don't 
think there's much difference between 1 and 4.

My butt's taken a beating on "1" for the past
3 years and that's suppose to be the "lightest"
setting...


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I have a question i ordered KYUB GR-2 shocks yesterdaty night and H&Rsprings i fot a e-mail from tirerack.com saying that they dont recomend that the gr-2 shocks are not recomended to go with the H&R springs they cant handle the perofrmance of the srpings they told me to buy the AGX instead and buying the AGX from them are about 450+plus shipping and handling so i would appreciate if any one has any suggestions on my issue thanx.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *My butt's taken a beating on "1" for the past
> 3 years and that's suppose to be the "lightest"
> setting... *


Ride quality is very subjective. On Tokico springs (156#/152#, slightly stiffer than Eibach ProKit), I drove the car out of the shop and knew that setting 1 was too soft. This was within 20 feet of backing up.

I went from 1/2 right then to 2/4, which I drove for 6 months, finding the front underdampened. Now I drive on the street with 3/7 every day. Stiff, yes. But much better dampening. Not brutal except for really rough pavement. The front is still not stiff enough in rebound. I can't imagine these being the cat's ass with 300#/200# coilovers/Hypercoils. Not enough rebound dampening.

If and when the AGX's blow out, I'll be going Koni in my own shortened housings.

G


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Kalel said:


> *I have a question i ordered KYUB GR-2 shocks yesterdaty night and H&Rsprings i fot a e-mail from tirerack.com saying that they dont recomend that the gr-2 shocks are not recomended to go with the H&R springs they cant handle the perofrmance of the srpings they told me to buy the AGX instead and buying the AGX from them are about 450+plus shipping and handling so i would appreciate if any one has any suggestions on my issue thanx. *


find another place (cox imports) to get your agx for cheaper. gr-2's will work ok but you can have a bit more performance with the agx.

O


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> *Ride quality is very subjective. On Tokico springs (156#/152#, slightly stiffer than Eibach ProKit), I drove the car out of the shop and knew that setting 1 was too soft. This was within 20 feet of backing up. *


Hmm...perhaps you're right. My AGX's are complimented by
Eibach Sportlines which provide a more aggressive drop
and ride quality then the Tokico's...


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

thanx for the coximport.site i paid 370.00 plus i got free shipping via regular mail i cant complain though its free shipping and it's less then 400..=)


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks, I just orderd my AGX's today too. Can't wait to get them and put my sportlines on. =D


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh, see, i do have some good questions


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i ordered the H&R springs would that make a good combination for my AGX


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes it is... I like the way mine rides..
the only problem I have is a strange vibrating noise when I slow down... It only started happening after the wheel alignment.

Don't forget to pickup the koni bump rubbers


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

AGX's will work fine with H&R springs. 

H&R's are apparantly a little stiffer, but ride a little lower than Eibach. In the end, virtually all off-the-shelf springs will work work the same - differences in ride heights made up by differences in spring rates. I would love to know the spring rates of the H&R, but the company seems to be very hush-hush about that. If it is 200# or better up front, they would be the way to go. My guess is they might be closer to 170-180#, about right for a 1.5+" drop for an aftermarket spring.

An alternative to Koni bumpstops is to drill holes in your full-length factory bumpstops. This makes the bumpstop contact sooner, but much softer, gradually increasing spring rate as the suspension compresses (kind of like an additional variable rate spring). It works really well, and (contrary to popular internet theory) is a reasonable method of running soft springs with inadequate suspension travel.

G


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

im syked i just got my AGX and H&R springs today i spenmt abotu 700 all together with shapping and handling and taxes and all but as soon as i got em i knew it worth it...=).. so all i have to do now is save up my money and go to a mechanic to install em .cuz im mechanically inclined ..=( a well i thought i would share my happines


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Kalel said:


> *so all i have to do now is save up my money and go to a mechanic to install em .cuz im mechanically inclined ..=( a well i thought i would share my happines *


Well, if youre mechanically _inclined_ why are you taking them to a garage?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hehe


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> so all i have to do now is save up my money and go to a mechanic to install em .


The suspension swap is actually pretty easy. The rears are really simple, the front is a little more difficult because of the struts. It is mostly time consuming but a beginner should be able to do it w/ some help. The only thing you will have to pay as far as a mechanic is an alignment.


----------

